# smilies help



## roadrash (2 Oct 2013)

when i get to the end of a sentance and add a smilie, for some reason it appears at the start of the sentance, like this (clicks smilie and) yep there it is at the beginning , help.............


----------



## ScotiaLass (2 Oct 2013)

I think the cursor jumps back to the start of the post (I've had this).
Just make sure your cursor is positioned where you want the smiley to go


----------



## roadrash (2 Oct 2013)

Thanks, but i do put the cursor where i want the smilie to go , makes no difference, watch.....(clicks smilie )....aaarrrggghhh


----------



## Booyaa (2 Oct 2013)

Stop using smilies?


----------



## ScotiaLass (2 Oct 2013)

Booyaa said:


> Stop using smilies?


----------



## Saluki (2 Oct 2013)

Put the smilies in and then write around them?


----------



## Shaun (2 Oct 2013)

Have a look here - http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/xf...lease-report-them-here-see-first-post.140816/

If you can supply the details requested in the first post that would be helpful for when I present the details to the XenForo developers.

Thanks,
Shaun


----------

